# Sale: Steel Billet Flywheels, RS4 LUK and Southbend Clutch Kits 2.7T Free Ground Lower 48



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*All prices include Free Ground in the Lower 48*
*FST Steel Billet Flywheel fits B5 S4 RS4, C5 A6 & Allroad* Single Mass Flywheel. 28 pounds with starter ring gear,Includes replaceable friction surface.Compatible with RS4 pressure plate and sprung hub clutch disc. Comes with 8 Flywheel ,6 pressure plate bolts and OEM INA pilot bearing pre-pressed.








2.7T FST STEEL BILLET L/W Flywheel $569.95 Shipped Ground
*2.7T Kits with 28 pound Steel Billet Flywheel*.
*FST Steel Billet Flywheel fits B5 S4* Single Mass Flywheel. 28 pounds with starter ring gear,Includes replaceable friction surface. OEM LUK S4 pressure plate,OEM LUK Sprung Hub clutch disc, OEM INA release bearing Comes with 8 Flywheel ,6 pressure plate bolts and OEM INA pilot bearing pre-pressed.








2.7T FST STEEL BILLET L/W Flywheel W/ S4 Clutch Kit $899.99 Shipped Ground
*FST Steel Billet Flywheel fits B5 S4 & RS4* Single Mass Flywheel. 28 pounds with starter ring gear,Includes replaceable friction surface. OEM LUK RS4 pressure plate,OEM LUK Sprung Hub clutch disc, OEM INA release bearing Comes with 8 Flywheel ,6 pressure plate bolts and OEM INA pilot bearing pre-pressed.








2.7T FST STEEL BILLET L/W Flywheel W/ RS4 Clutch Kit $1029.99 Shipped Ground
*FST Steel Billet Flywheel fits B5 S4 & RS4* Single Mass Flywheel. 28 pounds with starter ring gear,Includes replaceable friction surface. OEM LUK RS4 pressure plate,Clutchnet Kevlar Sprung Hub clutch disc, OEM INA release bearing Comes with 8 Flywheel ,6 pressure plate bolts and OEM INA pilot bearing pre-pressed.








2.7T FST STEEL BILLET L/W Flywheel W/ RS4 Pressure Plate, Kevlar Disc $1199.99 Shipped Ground
*Clutch Kits OEM and Performance*
*LUK S4 Clutch Kit* Includes S4 Pressure Plate, S4 Sprung Hub Disc and INA Release bearing. 








Luk S4 Clutch Kit $335.95 Shipped Ground
*LUK RS4 Clutch Kit* Includes RS4 Pressure Plate,RS4 Sprung Hub Disc and INA Release bearing. 








Luk RS4 Clutch Kit $469.99 Shipped Ground
*South Bend Clutch Kits W/O Flywheel* 
*$649 SBC Stage 1 Kit* 240MM Organic Sprung hub Clutch disc, Pressure Plate equal to RS4 Clamp force & OE release bearing. Rated @ 400 Torque.








SBC 2.7T Stage 1 Rally kit 
*$699 SBC Stage 2 Kit* 240MM Kevlar Sprung hub Clutch disc, Pressure Plate equal to RS4 Clamp force& OE release bearing.Rated @ 475 Torque.








SBC 2.7T Stage 2 Kevlar 
*$950 SBC Stage 3 OFE Kit* 240MM OFE stage 3 Clutch disc,Pressure Plate equal to RS4 Clamp force & OE release bearing. Rated @ 525 Torque.








SBC 2.7T Stage 3 OFE KIT 
*$699 SBC Stage 2 OFE Kit* 240MM OFE stage 2 Clutch disc, Pressure Plate equal to RS4 Clamp force & OE release bearing. Rated @ 600 Torque.








SBC 2.7T Stage 4 OFE KIT 
* $549.95 LUK Dual Mass Flywheel fits B5 S4 RS4, C5 A6 & Allroad* OEM DM Flywheel. 32 pounds with starter ring gear,OEM INA pilot bearing pre-pressed.








2.7T LUK DM Flywheel
Visa Mastercard Discover and American Express can be accepted via Paypal without registration.
California residents will be charged 8.00% sales tax.
http://www.FourSeasonTuning.com
The current site only has a fraction of the parts listed that we carry.Please contact us if the items you seek are not on the site. Competitive pricing, Fast shipping, If you see a lower price let us know, chances are we can work with you.
Questions at 714-997-5842
Email is better than IM
sales(AT)fourseasontuning.com*

Thanks for looking.
James


----------

